# 5.1 Speaker System fr 20k



## coolcatric (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Fellas,

Me looking to buy a 5.1 home speaker system for my place. Would be keeping the same for 5 to 6 years, or maybe more..

Budget - 20K

Usage - 85% movies , 10% songs, 5% IP TV

Media for Movies - Media player via HDMI - 1080p

Room Size - 15x20 feet

What i plan to do is - Connect my HDD with Media player -----> connect media player via HDMI with Speaker AMP ------> connect AMP with LED via HDMI..

I guess above mentioned setup would give me good quality, correct me if wrong.

Also - 

I plan to buy LED from Thailand ( looking other options as well, USA/Singapore/Dubai)

One question - As in case of LED's i was read that it is better to buy from Thailand,* IS THE SAME IN CASE OF SPEAKER SYSTEM AS WELL ?* if that is the case, then i would prefer to buy complete set ( LED + speaker set ) from abroad.

Few models i have in mind - Onkyo 3200 / 3400.

Do let me know what other models should i evaluate.

Thanks in advance....cheers

Hey, getting a pioneer 590 a/v receiver + 5.1 speaker for 16.5k at Reliance digital, how is this deal ?

How is Pioneer 590 a/v 5.1 speakers versus HTIB Onkyo 3400 ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

This: Speaker System Z906

Its going cheap here:
Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay

A little more trusted seller: Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


----------



## gurujee (Feb 22, 2012)

i have bought z906 recently and i dont like it. i have heard the discontinued z5500 is far far better than this. go for that. technoguru.in has one for sell at 23k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Z5500? Isn't it EOL?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 22, 2012)

go for F&D F6000 with good sound card like asus xonar essence stx//asus xonar d2x


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2012)

You've mentioned onkyo HTS3400 as one of your choices. the eastern side of the globe (singapore, malaysia, thailand, etc) is considered a better place to purchase hifi gear than the western part (europe and US). i would recommend you to get the HTS from thailand itself. onkyo 3400 is a critically acclaimed system for movies (yes, MOVIES. it doesnt appeal to most for music, and since you are concentrating on movie-experience itself, all the more good for you). this system is sold here for about 25k, and you should be able to get a good deal in thailand. just be clear on warranty aspects there, if any.

also, do consider denon models like *1312xp *and 1612 (am not sure on their prices). these have an active sub, unlike the onkyo which has a passive sub. in the case of denon, you would be able to upgrade your sub to a better one in future, but not with onkyo. but on  the other hand, onkyo has the 'audyssey' auto-calibration feature which is very handy for such a 5.1 set-up, which the denon lacks. but then the denon has discrete amplification for each sound-channel which the onkyo lacks (onkyo's amp is integrated). denon is said to be better for music too than onkyo, and in india, denon 1312xp could cost about ~30k. google a bit on their comparison, you will get to know much more. both have their pros and cons, and *the need for personal-audition cant be emphasized more*. even if you intend tobuy from thailand, make sure to audition *BOTH* of them before you purchase either. otherwise if you wish to purchase the HTS from india itself, you could contact Mr. Lokesh here :

The Home Theater Store

all the best !

*P.S.* - are you sure it was PIONEER 590 AVR you saw ?! or was it DENON-590 AVR ?! also, what were those 5.1 speakers ? i would seriously recommend you to consider the above two options, ie, either onkyo HTS3400, or denon 1312xp / 1612 (1612 would cost more though). needless to say, you need to increase your budget if you want to purchase from india, else its ok if you want to go the thai-way


----------

